# amount of unfused cable in dwelling



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

NEC doesn't specify a distance. Some local codes do.


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

just remembered that after posting...thanks! 

I'm getting ready to do a meter relocation which will cause the SE cable to be about 60' to panel after it leaves the meter so ill have to set disconnect outside. Does the disconnect have to be a fused disconnect?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

RJEJ84 said:


> just remembered that after posting...thanks!
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a meter relocation which will cause the SE cable to be about 60' to panel after it leaves the meter so ill have to set disconnect outside. Does the disconnect have to be a fused disconnect?


Yes.


----------



## davenc (Feb 20, 2013)

In my hometown the maximum unfused distance is 3' Other areas only allow unfused cable between back to back meter/main panel.


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

Electrician buddy of mine was thinking it was 25' of unfused cable. I started 2nd guessing myself but didn't feel that was right...

thanks guys


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

My personal preference is no unfused _anything_ in a resi

~CS~


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

230.70(a)(1)


----------

